

What do you think about the Xbox One? - tinbad


======
runjake
The industrial design goes against today's trends, but I really like the looks
of it and I like to see Microsoft taking more chances once again. I think it
will be a great success.

------
Blinkky
I want a gaming machine that has an entertainment system, not an entertainment
system that has a gaming machine. I've only owned an xbox/xbox 360 the last
two generations but it sounds like playstation is catering way more towards
gamers this generation, so I might switch. It really erks me that the people
who brought xbox here (gamers) are the last group of people xbox seems to care
about.

------
scdoshi
It seems impressive, but now one more company is going to know my viewing
habits etc etc.

Price to pay to ease of use?

------
wmf
I think people should at least wait for the keynote to finish before
analyzing.

------
aren55555
Looks huge.

------
ishrit
hahaha right this one is huge..

